# He cheated and ran down the street with a black banana



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

So this cheater is running down the street with a cowboy hat and a black banana to get away from an enraged husband. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-jlZdkQ6LM. What would you say to him if you caught him?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL.. are you bored again? I mean you, stevenj?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Stevenj said:


> So this cheater is running down the street with a cowboy hat and a black banana to get away from an enraged husband. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-jlZdkQ6LM. *What would you say to him if you caught him?*


"How does my bumper taste?"


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you see the size of the black banana? lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you split one of those?:scratchhead:


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

This video was better than the show Cheaters.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

We need to open a new Topic area.. Loonie tunes?


----------

